# Firecracker has a new boyfriend!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I have done it.....i am going to be in BIG trouble! I purchased ANOTHER nubian.... but this time a buck.

I haven't seen him, but I have see other goats bred at this farm, and they are gorgeous!

He was given heat treated milk and has been socialized. He will be 1 in Novemeber, so ready to go with my girls, he is black with white frosted ears, white on his legs, and a white spash on his belly. She said that he is a little smaller, but the lines he comes from is a slower growing line (his sires line). His dam was just appraised out in June at a 91 and sire is from one of the top Nubian lines in the country.

They test annually for CAE and CL, but I am going to draw and send in before I bring him home since he has never been tested, unless she can show me paper bloodwork that everyone there is negative. Then I will bring him home and still test him.

Anyway, when I get pictures, I will post them!

Allison


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OHHHH, Allison I bet you will for sure be in the barn now. :wahoo: 

Can wait to see pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - I can only hear the screaming that is going to insue - but yet he wants meat and milk - so he needs to hush! LOL!

I think if it was another Nigi- he would be alot more upset - but this will make him food!

Ok, I have to ask - are you in the picture that is part of your signature?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Does hubby know that crossing dairy with Boer makes better meat? At least thats what I've heard.....and you get the plus of the milk from Firecracker and your pretty spotted Nubi as well as from the nigies....I wouldn't mind sleeping in my barn...the goats and my DH seem to make the same noises at times :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is what we have heard also. If I remember right he said - as long as it IS food or produces food I can have it - IF I remember right - :ROFL: Or am I remembering what I want to????

It really helped when I started making ice cream - and now he is telling everyone about us going to be making cheese and soap. So it is looking up. Now to just purchase the things to do it!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

How exciting! Your poor husband--his blood pressure must be through the roof...lol. Oh well, I'm sure he'll be over it once he gets acquainted with the new arrival...goats really have a way of tugging on your heart-strings. 

I can't wait to see the photos...he sounds really nice. I'm sure Firecracker will be head-over-heals... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank god he is already on Blood Pressure meds.

But good news ** I just sold 3 kids, one being flopsy :-( ** So sold three, bring home 1! I think that is a fair trade!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Allison! Can't wait to see pics of the new guy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> So sold three, bring home 1! I think that is a fair trade!


Thats kind of what I did but now I am heading back up to my limit of 5 again! :shocked:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!! I would love to see his pedigree if you wouldn't mind......I love looking at pedigrees! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be taking lots of pics tommorrow. And I will ask if I can get a run down of the pedigree. Will let you know!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> yah -
> Ok, I have to ask - are you in the picture that is part of your signature?


 Sorry, Idid not see your question. NO that is my daughter and the Judge.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Allison! He sounds very handsome!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I can't wait to see him! He sounds so gorgeous..... I meant handsome.  
I love Nubians and he sounds really nice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well with all the excitement of Daisie's twins - I forgot all about Firecrackers new man!

I went out and saw him Friday after work and drew blood on him. He is GORGEOUS - and so now you are thinking well where are the pics......

I forgot my camera at home - :angel2: Please don't be mad - :ROFL: 

I did buy a disposable, but by the time I get them developed he should be home - LOL! 

He is a beautiful jet black with a 1/2 white belly band and white on his face and white bands on his legs and frosted white ears. Also on his legs he has some brown. So he should throw some nice color. He has beautiful confirmation but needs to grow some more. I saw his 2 year old brother and his 1/2 brother who is massive. His mom appraised at a 91 or 93 Excellent in June with a 16 hour udder that was not even full yet. She has been milking since last Novemeber and still giving a gallon a day. She was just amazing. 

This boy has extremely high attachment and open legs. His mother has the highest attachment I have ever seen, great rib spacing, no fore udder pouching. I learned ALOT about Nubian conformation from this lady - it was ALOT of fun!!!

Anyway, I am supposed to pick him up hopefully next weekend if we get the buck pen done!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O BOY!!! He sounds like a handsom guy...can't wait to see him :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow!! He sounds terrific!! Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison...where are those pics??? :wink:  I'm excited to see!!!


----------

